# Cheesesteak Fatty with Smoked Mac & Cheese



## briggy (Jul 12, 2014)

Spent some time looking at all the crazy entries in the last throw down and figured it was about time to smoke one.  Here are the starter pics:

Started by cooking a thinly sliced steak, mushrooms, green pepper, and onion in EVOO.













IMAG0222.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014






Prepped meat - 1lb ground chuck, 1/3lb pork sausage













IMAG0223.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014






Meat with toppings and an Italian Blend + Pepper Jack













IMAG0225.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014


















IMAG0227.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014






Rolled and wrapped.













IMAG0230.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014






Mac and Cheese started with homemade cheddar and gouda sauce:













IMAG0232.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014






On to the smoker!


----------



## rcher (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks good!  I'm curious about how much smoke flavor the mac-n-cheese gets?


----------



## briggy (Jul 12, 2014)

Mac and cheese just went on for ~2 hours or so, added some panko and more shredded cheese to the top.  Will let you know, smoking with apple today.


----------



## timberjet (Jul 12, 2014)

Rcher said:


> Looks good!  I'm curious about how much smoke flavor the mac-n-cheese gets?


I always, always do mac n cheese in the smoker now. Pretty much awesome and it does depend what wood you are using how much smoke it takes. I like fruitwood for casseroles in the smoker. Adds a bit of sweet smoke flavor.


----------



## briggy (Jul 12, 2014)

timberjet said:


> I always, always do mac n cheese in the smoker now. Pretty much awesome and it does depend what wood you are using how much smoke it takes. I like fruitwood for casseroles in the smoker. Adds a bit of sweet smoke flavor.


Agree - I use apple/cherry a lot with casserole type dishes.  Sometimes a hickory and pecan can overpower a bit.


----------



## briggy (Jul 12, 2014)

A little torch to sear the bacon and the fatty is now resting - minor cheese leakage from thermometer holes but appears no blowout.....













IMAG0237.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014


















IMAG0238.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## briggy (Jul 12, 2014)

Mac & Cheese is off:













IMAG0239.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## briggy (Jul 12, 2014)

Sliced and plated, thanks for checking it out.













IMAG0241.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014


















IMAG0243.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks perfect. Making me think about going to the store. I made a ton of smoked jalapeno queso yesterday and could easily just use that for my cheese. Hmmmm.... Might just have to try it.


----------



## timberjet (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey Briggy, also A lot of folks around here do no boil mac n cheese too. Just double the milk and add A little time. One less step and less dirty dishes. Just A thought. That is from memory so you might want to search for No Boil Mac and Cheese before you try it. sorry edit.


----------



## briggy (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Timberjet - I boiled that one for 5 minutes before putting on.  You can also do similar to lasagna and just soak the noodles in hot water for 30 minutes (no stove needed).


----------



## briggy (Jul 12, 2014)

timberjet said:


> Looks perfect. Making me think about going to the store. I made a ton of smoked jalapeno queso yesterday and could easily just use that for my cheese. Hmmmm.... Might just have to try it.


Do you have a good recipe for that queso?


----------



## timberjet (Jul 13, 2014)

Briggy said:


> Do you have a good recipe for that queso?


I will put it together for you later today. I kind of winged it from a couple different recipes I had for taco dips. It really did turn out awesome. The stuff is dangerously good. Very easy to eat way too much of it. lol


----------



## briggy (Jul 13, 2014)

Much appreciated, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 14, 2014)

Beautiful smoke ring on that Fatty Briggy! Great job!


----------



## bubba watson (Feb 9, 2015)

I think this will be my next fatty, minus the fungus. Or at least light on them.


----------



## bubba watson (Feb 9, 2015)

And i love the torch method. Ive done a couple of fatties, but never get crispy bacon. Awesome idea.


----------

